# I Think I Finally Got It!!



## the smoke break (May 12, 2014)

I've been tinkering, revamping, altering, etc.... my own personal dry rub for the last few years....what a headache to get to this point. When I first started, it seemed like it'd be a simple process....and I've made some 'good' rubs during this time...but nothing that caused the "WOW" factor. FINALLY..... I think I got it right!!!

A butcher friend called me and said that one of his new trainees had cut some tips off some rib racks. His cuts weren't the best looking and so he asked if I wanted the tips, as he wasn't going to use them. Of course I took the ribs... they may not have been pretty, but the meat was good....AND it gave me another opportunity to try out my new version of my rub. (One good thing about working on a rub is the many excuses you have to cook...hehe)

Tried the rub on the (ugly) rib tips... and it was awesome!!! Little sweet with a taste of heat on the back end. Love it!!! 

AND...while I'm sharing good news.... my wife and I are picking a spot in our yard to build an outdoor kitchen. We have a beautiful wooded front yard that, to me, looks like a park. So, we're going to build an outdoor kitchen to entertain and cook for our friends. Due to our many trees, it will be covered.... I'm thinking pagoda style top, but not sure.













My Dry Rub.JPG



__ the smoke break
__ May 12, 2014






My Dry Rub....Awesome!!!













Rib Tips.JPG



__ the smoke break
__ May 12, 2014






The Rib Tips coated with my rub and Ready for the smoker.













Plans for outdoor kitchen.JPG



__ the smoke break
__ May 12, 2014






Where to place outdoor kitchen???


----------



## bosox20 (May 17, 2014)

What is the rub recipe??


----------

